# F150 7700 Torsion Spring Code



## micr250 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all I need Help!! I have a 01 F150 gross weight 6500 I need to add the 7700 Torsion Bars but need code Ford Dealer dont know what spring I need can any body Help me also is there anything else I should do to my truck to mount the plow, the plow I have is a Meyer STP 7;6 this is a new plow but have the classic mount I bought this plow new then found out my truck didnt have the plow Kit some said just add the 7700 bar PLEASE HELP PLEASE HELP Thanks in advancad Hard to find code I have no vin for a 7700 f150 0r 99 LD 250. Thanks


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

could use timbrens......approx $180


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

2004 f-150 new model
3600 front 3800 rear
added Timbren in front 150$ and added 1 leaf on rear cuz i haul lubricants with it
curtis pro trip edge 750lbs 600lbs balast
front drops about 1 1/2 inches when lifting plow

hope this helps you...


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Go with the timbrens. For the price, you cant go wrong. You wouldnt believe the difference they make.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

gvw 6950...

hers a shot i just took plow on float and plow raised a few inches


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

kd85421 last 7 vin #'s for the FX4 off road package with 3900 front if it helps, got this off it few weeks past just in case i want to turn plow into a bucket lol


----------



## micr250 (Jan 13, 2009)

THX is that 6950 your gross weight because mine is only 6500 but front is 3600 also I did buy Timberin Kit have not put anything on truck also have Blistin shocks. I would really like to put the 7700 torsion bar on. I will move forward with what I have because from the pic u have looks good Thanks for the pic and help Once again thanks for taking pic and your time, to all that replyed. STILL IF ANY ONE KNOW THE 7700 SPRING CODE PLEASE HELP should have loked into more brfore I bought plow have to make work now PS I think I will have another beer too!!!


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

forgot to mention I also have a leveling kit on front 2 1/2" thats the only reason i didn't change coils... i dont want to push past 3" lift on nose.... timbren's are set to hit at 1/4 so figure be a 1/2 drop or so since it all works together. and yes that was gross weight... I'm a super cab truck... curb weight is low .. no xtra toys added.. like power windows and stuff


----------

